# steam game or game in cd



## heaven~lord (Dec 19, 2009)

hey guys i wanna ask is their any diff btw steam game means which u buy at steam and download to play or the game u got on cd's(not pirated)

whts diff
if their is diff 
which is better?

btw m with steam becuase it sometimes giv lot good offers on games and i got sources

and anymod plz tell me how can i add poll to this topic option isnt coming :|


----------



## MRCL (Dec 19, 2009)

Technically there's no difference. However a bit older games come pre-patched off steam, so you won't have to install patches separately. Also if your CD breaks, you're screwed. But its always available on Steam. IF you are online. And steam is online.


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 19, 2009)

yup i know i got steam games but i wondered was their any diff because i hav seen lot people looking for games in cds etc but not steam :| 
does price of steam is more than orignal cd of game


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Technically there's no difference. However a bit older games come pre-patched off steam, so you won't have to install patches separately. Also if your CD breaks, you're screwed. But its always available on Steam. IF you are online. And steam is online.



If you break your CD you contact the distributor and get a replacement. Will Steam exist in 10 years though? I prefer to have something physical.


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 19, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If you break your CD you contact the distributor and get a replacement. Will Steam exist in 10 years though? I prefer to have something physical.



na i dont think cd's comes with gurantee , do they?
and i probably think steam will exist because they may earn a lot


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 19, 2009)

Not really I think. Essentially you are just downloading the game on the internet instead of buying it from a shop. Steam however has the benefit but also the annoyance of updating your game automatically (but you can disable it... sorta) which is helpful or annoying depending on what the game is or if its used for LAN parties etc. Steam can also come with CD versions of the game, take for instance Empire: Total War. Many people complained about this game in particular because of steam not letting them install the game or instead made them download it off the internet, not the CD itself. However steam is also a new 'security' for producers and such to protect there games against pirates which is a good idea since many security features in the past have ruined games. Also prices are usually cheaper when buying from steam and there is often specials in which you can get multiple game packs for a very low cost. Steam doesn't have certain games because some companies haven't jumped onto the new system and so you may not find the game you desire. Indie games can be found on steam which is great for the small companies wanting to earn a few dollars on a game they made and most of the time they are really good, take for instance Goo World, Braid and Machinarium.

Personally I buy my games from my local games shops just because I like actually physically owning something. It really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 19, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If you break your CD you contact the distributor and get a replacement. Will Steam exist in 10 years though? I prefer to have something physical.



Yeah there's always that question... but seeing as some of my first CD-Rs already suffer from data loss, digitally saved data might be better. And, in 10 years, CDs may experience the same fate as floppy discs...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have problems with any original disks, Last year I played through Dune, worked just fine. I recently ripped my sam and max and dott cd's to use on scummvm and they worked fine as well. And I can still read a floppy disk if I'd really want to.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 19, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I don't have problems with any original disks, Last year I played through Dune, worked just fine. I recently ripped my sam and max and dott cd's to use on scummvm and they worked fine as well. And I can still read a floppy disk if I'd really want to.



Yeah my NFS3 disc from 1998 still works fine, too. But is it the same in 10 years, I dunno. And okay, that floppy metaphor wasn't the best.


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 19, 2009)

if a person giving u game on steam and second giving game in cd which u prefers?

i think steam becuase cd shiping also add(though it isnt much)
but still steam we can get it anywhere in world where we got internet but not on cd 
so steam hav point +1

but as u guys said having physical thing makes u feel better +1
  but wht if u break ur physical cd
and u cant even carry anyhwere .,,,,,-1
like u went to ur relative and wanna play their u didnt brought cd
but with steam u can download their only and still play
but without cd nothing

so steam is better but still people like cd more
y


----------



## MRCL (Dec 19, 2009)

heaven~lord said:


> if a person giving u game on steam and second giving game in cd which u prefers?
> 
> i think steam becuase cd shiping also add(though it isnt much)
> but still steam we can get it anywhere in world where we got internet but not on cd
> ...



You can give a game to someone? That is news to me. As far as I know that is not possible.
Steam has its advantages, I for one like it. I still prefer physical discs tho, having a case in the shelf makes one proud. But when I'm in front of the computer in the evening, all stores closed, possibly over the holidays, and want to play game A, then direct download via steam is perfect.


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> You can give a game to someone? That is news to me. As far as I know that is not possible.
> Steam has its advantages, I for one like it. I still prefer physical discs tho, having a case in the shelf makes one proud. But when I'm in front of the computer in the evening, all stores closed, possibly over the holidays, and want to play game A, then direct download via steam is perfect.




yup we can giv someone game through gift option

or else u can gift ur own account
or else steam allow to gift someone a particular game or anything as gift option


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 20, 2009)

i wrestled with this dilemma also, especially during the five-day Steam game price slash-a-thon.  in the end it was merely asking myself, do i need it as a physical copy? also if you wait long enough Steam do some brilliant deals over weekends. i bought Men of War for £6.25 while it was (and still is) £19.99 in shops.
having said that, it's all down to how much the game costs: whether it's cheaper as physical media or online that's where i'll get it.

as for Steam still being here in 10 years' time, well i doubt they won't be going under. if anything they'll get bigger and bigger. in any event Mr. Newell has a metaphorical "Big Red Button" that he'll hit when he knows the Steam is going into liquidation thus releasing all games people have paid for offline use.


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 20, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> i wrestled with this dilemma also, especially during the five-day Steam game price slash-a-thon.  in the end it was merely asking myself, do i need it as a physical copy? also if you wait long enough Steam do some brilliant deals over weekends. i bought Men of War for £6.25 while it was (and still is) £19.99 in shops.
> having said that, it's all down to how much the game costs: whether it's cheaper as physical media or online that's where i'll get it.
> 
> as for Steam still being here in 10 years' time, well i doubt they won't be going under. if anything they'll get bigger and bigger. in any event Mr. Newell has a metaphorical "Big Red Button" that he'll hit when he knows the Steam is going into liquidation thus releasing all games people have paid for offline use.





so wht do u wanna say exactly u in favor of steam or not?


----------



## Kreij (Dec 20, 2009)

I've purchased games on Steam and Impulse without any problems.
The reason that I usually purchase a boxed game is that my internet connection is not great and when the games are 6 or 7 GB it takes forever. I would rather have the DVD. Much quicker.


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 20, 2009)

One downside of Steam which I've come across recently is that NFS Shift was patched at the beginning of December, but the Steam version wasn't (not sure if it has been yet).

Bonus for Steam is you can back up your games to physical media. Also, you don't need to actually be online to play your games as Steam can start in offline mode.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 20, 2009)

so theres is no way to back up games youve bought and installed from steam to re-install without steam?


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 20, 2009)

heaven~lord said:


> so wht do u wanna say exactly u in favor of steam or not?



i'm in favour of Steam if and when the price is right.  all i care about now is the game not the medium it arrives in (digitally or on disc).

@ ste2425. i don't know of any way you can re-install any Steam game without Steam.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 20, 2009)

This should be a poll, I was actually considering starting a thread on this topic the other day.

Personally I am on board with using steam to get my games rather then going to the store. It seems that most games are actually cheaper to buy from steam, especially when they have crazy deals going. A physical copy is somewhat irrelivent to me. I am aware that steam may eventually have some problems and the service may stop. If that happens steam is setup well enough for the user to keep their game data and play in offline mode.


----------



## zithe (Dec 20, 2009)

Any game that you register through steam can only be installed with the use of the client. If Steam went down, what good are those discs anyways?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If you break your CD you contact the distributor and get a replacement. Will Steam exist in 10 years though? I prefer to have something physical.



Honestly I think if Steam ever does go belly up they will allow you to DL your games without needing a steam client to run them. Its nothing Ive ever really worried about. As a matter of fact I think digital downloads are the way of the future.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 20, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> so theres is no way to back up games youve bought and installed from steam to re-install without steam?



If I am not mistaken, you can back up your Steam directory in the event that you need to reload a HD. When you put the Steam directory back, Steam will not re-donwload what is in there.

Dislaimer : I might be wrong.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 22, 2009)

oh you can back up copies of the game files onto disc - Steam even has a program you can do this with. 

you can, as Kreij has said, and i have done many times, is copy the same game files to another HDD as back ups. 

when the time comes re-install Steam and copy/move back your backed up game files and Steam will carry on as usual.

but to play them again you NEED Steam


----------



## JTS (Dec 22, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Personally I buy my games from my local games shops just because I like actually physically owning something. It really comes down to personal preference.



^This

I'm old fashioned that way.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 22, 2009)

Kreij said:


> If I am not mistaken, you can back up your Steam directory in the event that you need to reload a HD. When you put the Steam directory back, Steam will not re-donwload what is in there.
> 
> Dislaimer : I might be wrong.



Thanks for this info. I was unaware.  Does it keep your game saves as well?


----------



## wiak (Dec 22, 2009)

i got steam on D:\
everytime i reinstall windows, i can just run steam.exe and get all the games working, no need to find the stupid DVDs of games and install them, and then have DRM problems must have DVD in drive  etc to play

Steam is WIN!


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 22, 2009)

I DO like that about Steam.  I keep a copy of the steamapps directory backed up when I go to do a system reinstall, then copy it back over after installing Steam and all my games are there.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 22, 2009)

I must admit that I am starting to like steam, though I only ever buy the weekend deals


----------



## AsRock (Dec 22, 2009)

I like having the disks over digital as all it takes is your account to get hacked and i don't like having to run another program to run a game so i would pick D2D over steam.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2009)

The only games I have ever bought as a download are those only offered as a download (e.g. Hard Truck: Rise of the Clans).  I buy disks because HDDs are much higher cost per volume than DVDs in addition to very limited operational costs of DVDs compared to HDDs (failures are rare, no power required to keep them spinning when even not in use).  If there is a game I want to play, I just have to spin around, grab the disk, throw it in a computer, take x minutes to install, grab known-to-be-flawless patches off my server, and I'm playing in under 30 minutes.  Steam can't beat that with download + install times.  And about DRM, Steam requires an internet connection which means, over night, Steam can prevent you access to all the software you purchased for no reason what-so-ever.  Once you got a game working either 1 minute ago or 10 years ago, the same method you used to make it work should always work now and in the future.  There's no middle man okaying your access every time you just want to play something.

Basically, Steam has no advantage in my eyes.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I think if Steam ever does go belly up they will allow you to DL your games without needing a steam client to run them. Its nothing Ive ever really worried about. As a matter of fact I think digital downloads are the way of the future.


And who would pay for the OC-12+ connection ($1000+/month) for you to get access to those downloads?  If Valve goes belly up and no one buys them out, you're screwed.  Assuming Steam would even let you play the games you previously downloaded, there is no way you would be able to legally obtain another copy of the game for you to play without a buyout or merger.  Even if there was a buyout or merger, there's no saying the publishers whom own that content wouldn't pull the plug for intellectual property and copyright purposes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only games I have ever bought as a download are those only offered as a download (e.g. Hard Truck: Rise of the Clans).  I buy disks because HDDs are much higher cost per volume than DVDs in addition to very limited operational costs of DVDs compared to HDDs (failures are rare, no power required to keep them spinning when even not in use).  If there is a game I want to play, I just have to spin around, grab the disk, throw it in a computer, take x minutes to install, grab known-to-be-flawless patches off my server, and I'm playing in under 30 minutes.  Steam can't beat that with download + install times.  And about DRM, Steam requires an internet connection which means, over night, Steam can prevent you access to all the software you purchased for no reason what-so-ever.  Once you got a game working either 1 minute ago or 10 years ago, the same method you used to make it work should always work now and in the future.  There's no middle man okaying your access every time you just want to play something.
> 
> Basically, Steam has no advantage in my eyes.
> 
> ...


No one has to pay for it man. Ya see you can ALREADY download ALL games from Steam and make your own back ups of the games. The only thing they need to do is give you a heads up they are shutting down and you need to make such backups if you already havent done so. If you read about Valve they want you to make these backups. They even included a handy little tool in steam to compress the files!

Personally I already have back ups of all my favorites.  Like I said before there is no down side to steam. Just ignorance of the system.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2009)

Valve says nothing about backing up anything in their legal terms.  You know what that means without me spelling it out.


I will spell a portion of it out for you though:
a) Unofficially, Valve wants you to make backups so you stay off their bandwidth and servers which cost them a fortune.
b) Officially, they will disown their consumers should a publisher make a fight out of making backups without a kickback being to the publisher (this is why they fight piracy in the first place).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Valve says nothing about backing up anything in their legal terms.  You know what that means without me spelling it out.
> 
> 
> I will spell a portion of it out for you though:
> ...



Dude they include backup software integrated into Steam. How much more official do you want? Have you ever even used Steam?

Heres a tutorial BY VALVE on how to backup your games.
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8794-YPHV-2033


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2009)

Valve hasn't gotten sued over it yet.  That's when it becomes official and they have to alter their agreement to reflect that situation as it plays out.  Valve knows that threat looms over their head.  The major publishers don't consider Steam a threat as most are competing not only in publishing boxed retail goods but also in digitial distrobution (especially EA DLM).


This stems from the risk you take with all internet services and their flexible "terms of service."  Almost every terms of service have a clause in there that says they can modify it without your prior consent.  To quote a few...



> http://store.steampowered.com/subscriber_agreement/
> 
> VALVE DOES NOT GUARANTEE CONTINUOUS, ERROR-FREE, VIRUS-FREE OR SECURE OPERATION AND ACCESS TO STEAM, THE STEAM SOFTWARE, YOUR ACCOUNT AND/OR YOUR SUBSCRIPTIONS(S).
> 
> ...


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 22, 2009)

i find i play a game for a year or so max... then get the latest version or never play it again...
I find steam is pretty usefull and have bought a lot of stuff on it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Valve hasn't gotten sued over it yet.  That's when it becomes official and they have to alter their agreement to reflect that situation as it plays out.  Valve knows that threat looms over their head.  The major publishers don't consider Steam a threat as most are competing not only in publishing boxed retail goods but also in digitial distrobution (especially EA DLM).
> 
> 
> This stems from the risk you take with all internet services and their flexible "terms of service."  Almost every terms of service have a clause in there that says they can modify it without your prior consent.  To quote a few...



Ok so IF they do change I wont buy anymore. As it stands NOW they are a full proof service that allows me to download games and back them up.

Also don't you think publishers know about the backup feature already? I mean really man your looking for problems that could happen but are not likely. Steam is great and you saying "what if the sky falls" really doesn't change that.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well for me i say Cd's when you live in no wheres vile and have crappy internet about dial up speed you cant download big games


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 22, 2009)

ok, ok, we can all agree that each type of distribution has its advantages.

as for Valve/Steam going belly up, i'd stake my entire bloodline that that'll never happen. if it does then any of you can come over and end my life.  that's how adamant i am about Steam never going out of business and, of course, that is my opinion.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok so IF they do change I wont buy anymore. As it stands NOW they are a full proof service that allows me to download games and back them up.


You risk losing everything you currently have.  Steam is DRM and it stands between you and the game.  No Steam = no game.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Also don't you think publishers know about the backup feature already? I mean really man your looking for problems that could happen but are not likely. Steam is great and you saying "what if the sky falls" really doesn't change that.


Publishers know about pirates (all they do is backup their software as well) but they don't pursue them until they have an incentive to (like a huge hype game sells like crap).  Valve is no different.

They are likely, it is just a matter of when.  We're talking about money here, lots of it.  Publishers dance to the tune of money jingling.




Chryonn said:


> as for Valve/Steam going belly up, i'd stake my entire bloodline that that'll never happen. if it does then any of you can come over and end my life.  that's how adamant i am about Steam never going out of business and, of course, that is my opinion.


No one thought GM or Chrysler would go belly up, or the 130+ banks that filed for bankruptcy in 2009, or GE (damn near close to it), or NBC getting traded around like some Pokemon trading card.  All it takes is one bad decision by Valve and they are gone.  It is a dog eat dog world out there.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 22, 2009)

When the revolution comes I'll be more concerned about composting my waste and zombie lookout.

Til then, I'm just going to sit back and enjoy my Steam games


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone know how to move entire game directories to a ram disk without Steam throwing a fit?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 22, 2009)

well i like the fact with CD/DVD you can just install it and download patches at the same time while its installing,save internet speed in my opinion lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You risk losing everything you currently have.  Steam is DRM and it stands between you and the game.  No Steam = no game.


 Well its a good thing you don't need to be online to play Steam games or else we might be in trouble.  Again you risk nothing by buying through Steam.




FordGT90Concept said:


> Publishers know about pirates (all they do is backup their software as well) but they don't pursue them until they have an incentive to (like a huge hype game sells like crap).  Valve is no different.
> 
> They are likely, it is just a matter of when.  We're talking about money here, lots of it.  Publishers dance to the tune of money jingling.


 So Valve is "unofficially" supporting the back up of games by including backup software IN their DRM software and publishers don't care because if the game is selling well they don't have to call Steam users pirates? Wait....wut? Do you understand how ridiculous you sound? I mean really. You are a SMART guy that I have a lot of respect for but this is just some backward ass thinking on your part.





FordGT90Concept said:


> No one thought GM or Chrysler would go belly up, or the 130+ banks that filed for bankruptcy in 2009, or GE (damn near close to it), or NBC getting traded around like some Pokemon trading card.  All it takes is one bad decision by Valve and they are gone.  It is a dog eat dog world out there.


 Yeah I agree with you here but even if Valve closes its doors tonight Ill still be able to play the games I bought off  Steam for YEARS to come. I am at no risk no matter what Valve does.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well its a good thing you don't need to be online to play Steam games or else we might be in trouble.  Again you risk nothing by buying through Steam.


You still require Steam software and Steam software requires user accounts which are the sole property of Valve.




TheMailMan78 said:


> You are a SMART guy that I have a lot of respect for but this is just some backward ass thinking on your part.


All I have to say is read the agreement you signed.  It answers all your questions.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I agree with you here but even if Valve closes its doors tonight Ill still be able to play the games I bought off  Steam for YEARS to come. I am at no risk no matter what Valve does.


Valve holds the right to strip access from you for any or no reason at all.  The risk may not appear imminent but that doesn't mean it isn't present.  Again, the agreement spells it all out.


With a disk, the publisher can remove the right for you to do anything online involving the game but they can't legally reclaim the physical disk, packaging, nor key without legal authority (search & seizure).  Once you throw the Internet into the fray, you basically forfeit all your rights to the corporation that owns that intellectual property--at least until the law changes (which is unlikely).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You still require Steam software and Steam software requires user accounts which are the sole property of Valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dont need a internet connection to use steam games once they have been downloaded. Its no different than owning a disk. What don't you understand man?!


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2009)

This is one of those reasons why steam exists http://store.steampowered.com/app/13210/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You dont need a internet connection to use steam games once they have been downloaded. Its no different than owning a disk. What don't you understand man?!


You need Steam to play the game.  If the Steam service shuts down, your user account won't get authorization and the games will therefore be unplayable.

I'm not talking about downloading it, I'm talking about the DRM aspects of the Steam software.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 23, 2009)

this thread reminds me of a time when i didn't have an internet connection and i downloaded and setup a steam account at my uncles house, now from what i remember steam needs you to be online to activate it obviously for the drm part and then it'll work offline, but if you have your system set to delete temp files (i'e tools/internet options/browsing history or a history killer )and steam did go offline (routine maintainence and the like) you might not be able to play even demo's (i know this fact because i have cleared the history and yes it killed steam when i was offline)
but as for them disappearing i really can't see it happening any time in the near future

another thing i've just noticed is that jizzler has grown a mustache


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

You need not look farther than the startup path for a Steam game to see how Steam is the middleman (DRM):
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -applaunch 12840

You run Steam to launch your game; thusly, as previously stated, no steam = no game--backup or not.




dr emulator (madmax) said:


> another thing i've just noticed is that jizzler has grown a mustache


That's not just any old 'stasche, it's a super-duper-bar-handle-stasche.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You need not look farther than the startup path for a Steam game to see how Steam is the middleman (DRM):
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -applaunch 12840
> 
> You run Steam to launch your game; thusly, as previously stated, no steam = no game--backup or not.
> ...



I can disconnect from the internet start steam and play my games. If Valve shuts down that cannot change. Its called "offline mode". How can anyone stop me?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

All valve would have to do is setup a small, low bandwidth server that, the moment you connect to it, it invalidates all installed content.  There's nothing, anywhere, to stop them from doing that and that is exactly what they would do if they had to close their doors.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All valve would have to do is setup a small, low bandwidth server that, the moment you connect to it, it invalidates all installed content.  There's nothing, anywhere, to stop them from doing that and that is exactly what they would do if they had to close their doors.



How? IM NOT ONLINE!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, you are.  You couldn't be posting on this thread if you weren't.  Besides, how do you know that the games don't already require a yearly check-in to certify the license has not been revoked?  Without validation, Steam would refuse to run it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes, you are.  You couldn't be posting on this thread if you weren't.  Besides, how do you know that the games don't already require a yearly check-in to certify the license has not been revoked?  Without recertification, the game will refuse to run.



I'm talking hypothetical. Think about this.....Im not online. I want to play my fav game I bought off steam. I load it up from my back up DVD and play it on my DISCONNECTED computer. You're reaching ford and you know it. Im right!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Even if it didn't do that now, they could easily add it in one of those future, mandatory "Steam platform" updates.  The door is wide open to everything I said and you know it.  Valve is in charge here, not the consumer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Even if it didn't do that now, they could easily add it in one of those future "Steam platform" updates.  The door is wide open to everything I said and you know it.  Valve is in charge here, not the consumer.



How can they change the content on my disk?! Hmmmm? Steam is also backed up. The version I know works off line? I win


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

Simple...after 30 days, offline mode ceases to work. Steam knows when you logged in last, and no, changing your system's clock will not have any effect.


----------



## Bundy (Dec 23, 2009)

I prefer steam. IMO the risks associated with its failure are minimal compared to the benefits. I love the weekend deals, auto updates and not picking up scratched disks that the kids walked on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Simple...after 30 days, offline mode ceases to work.



How? Tell me? HOW?!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

You logged in at such and such a time. 30 days later, it deactivates.

I have many friends who work on oilrigs, they have many complaints about getting cut off, as most are gone for 6+ weeks at a time.

I own ALOT of games on STEAM. It's no issue to get around the DRM, if need be, but I don`t mind them monitoring my gaming habits, nor do I feel insecure about my purchases.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> You logged in at such and such a time. 30 days later, it deactivates.
> 
> I have many friends who work on oilrigs, they have many complaints about getting cut off, as most are gone for 6+ weeks at a time.



Steam doesnt cut you off after 30 days offline. That would need an update to be online. Read the last page up until now.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

No, it wouldnt.`the data needed is already there...when you start STEAM without an connection, it goes to offline mode. That mode is valid for 720 hours only.

I`ve read the whole thread, and I also have encountered this myself.


Please go educate yourself on the issue via the STEAM forums...all the info is there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> No, it wouldn't.`the data needed is already there...when you start STEAM without an connection, it goes to offline mode. That mode is valid for 720 hours only.



But thats now how steam works. Offline mode currently is indefinite.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Steam doesnt cut you off after 30 days offline. That would need an update to be online. Read the last page up until now.


No, if the code is already there to only authorize a game for 30 days, which cadaveca confirmed is already in place, if Steam goes down for 30 games, you legally have no means to play the game anymore without circumventing their DRM.

Offline mode means Steam won't connect to their servers.  It doesn't mean each individual game license isn't counting down their 30 days.  I'm sure that, even in "offline mode" it will still update the licenses without user consent because it is a critical "keep-alive" function.

Until recently (Spore, for example), CD installs never had to phone home.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, if the code is already there to only authorize a game for 30 days, which cadaveca confirmed is already in place, if Steam goes down for 30 games, you legally have no means to play the game anymore without circumventing their DRM, just like a CD.
> 
> Until recently (Spore, for example), CD installs never had to phone home.



How the hell did he confirm it? He used an example of friends on oil rigs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Disconnect your computer from the Internet (phsyically--no wifi or NIC) for 31 days and see if any of your games work.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

...which I did.

Here`s the error you get:



> Steam_RefreshLogin_InfoTicketExpired Your steam ticket has expired.\nPlease re-enter your password to continue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> ...which I did.
> 
> Here`s the error you get:



That has nothing to do with any magical 30 day validation. Ive got that too. Heres a fix.



> Certain Steam issues may be corrected by renaming the ClientRegistry.blob and restarting Steam.
> 
> This file is located in the directory: C:\Program Files\Steam (or whichever directory you specified during installation).
> 
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

LoL...argue all you want man, I've not the energy for it. deleting the client registry will bork offline mode too.

FYI, you also delete this file to get a different download server, if yours is currently busy....I've been using STEAM since Beta.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> LoL...argue all you want man, I've not the energy for it. deleting the client registry will bork offline mode too.
> 
> FYI, you also delete this file to get a different download server, if yours is currently busy....I've been using STEAM since Beta.



Good for you. However you also claim you were responsible for the AMD TWKR chip so excuse me if I dont belive you. Anyway the bottom line is you have provided no proof.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

http://boards.ign.com/pc_general_board/b5027/187394265/p1/?9

STEAM offline mode can only be activated properly when online. This info is stored...guess where...in the client registry.blob. This info is checked when steam starts...

In regards to the TWKR, please get an AMD official to deny my claim.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> http://boards.ign.com/pc_general_board/b5027/187394265/p1/?9



And?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

Listen, dude, you seem to be taking this a bit seriously here, and really I could care less...I'm jsut relating the info as I know it...

read my sig, I make no claims to being right 100% of the time, but I do try my best to help out. As such, I only relte thigns that I know as truth...but I am not infalliable. The only way you'll accept how STEAM wiorks is to contact Valve themselves...why don't you send Gabe an email...he does tend to respond.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> http://boards.ign.com/pc_general_board/b5027/187394265/p1/?9
> 
> STEAM offline mode can only be activated properly when online. This info is stored...guess where...in the client registry.blob. This info is checked when steam starts...
> 
> In regards to the TWKR, please get an AMD official to deny my claim.



I invented Windows. Get Bill Gates to deny my claim.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Seriously man, the point we are trying to make is that Valve is no saint (a greedy, money-driven corporation like the rest).  They hold the right to shut Steam down entirely and if they do, you're screwed out of all the games you purchased through that service.  It really is no more complex than that.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

Seriously, I'd like to know when Steam changed from 30 days offline, if that's the case...from what the STEAM page says now, you simply have to go into offline mode while online... 


Hmm...some investigation will take place...I'll put the client on one of my crunchers and see what happens...possibly the 30-day expiry is when you start without a connection...



FordGT90Concept said:


> Seriously man, the point we are trying to make is that Valve is no saint (a greedy, money-driven corporation like the rest).  They hold the right to shut Steam down entirely and if they do, you're screwed out of all the games you purchased through that service.  It really is no more complex than that.




Well, I have a video of Gabe saying that they would make *thier games* work if that were to happen...the other publisher's games though...who knows.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Valve, sure, EA, Ubisoft, Activision, and the rest would throw lawsuit after lawsuit at Valve if they even thought about it.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 23, 2009)

If the world falls down and Valve goes bankrupt would they really just terminate your usage of games that you have paid for. Why? Yes, it is intellectual property that is the property of the publishers but it is also entertainment media. If a film studio went bankrupt would they come to your house and take their movies back from you? 

All support would stop and Valve would stop their support for multiplayer games but really, would they stop you from playing their games altogether? I seriously doubt that, I mean, they don't really gain from doing that except completely ruining their name forever.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

That's DRM (which is what Steam's primary function is).  The sole purpose is to be a PITA of legitimate consumers.  Most publishers wouldn't have it any other way.


If you downloaded those videos via the Internet, you would lose access/no longer be able to view it.  Movies via internet really hasn't caught on though.


----------



## Binge (Dec 23, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> If the world falls down and Valve goes bankrupt would they really just terminate your usage of games that you have paid for. Why? Yes, it is intellectual property that is the property of the publishers but it is also entertainment media. If a film studio went bankrupt would they come to your house and take their movies back from you?
> 
> All support would stop and Valve would stop their support for multiplayer games but really, would they stop you from playing their games altogether? I seriously doubt that, I mean, they don't really gain from doing that except completely ruining their name forever.



I'm with Whil on this one.  Legally publishers can't remove your right to a product you purchased because the distributor went out of business.  Regardless of whether the distributor holds the security on the software.  Ownership of said security would most likely be handed to said owner.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, I stopped buying music years ago (nor do I download it illegally). I guess I could give up games (that I don't have discs for) if they really wanted to push it 

Time for an old fashion western standoff!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> I'm with Whil on this one.  Legally publishers can't remove your right to a product you purchased because the distributor went out of business.  Regardless of whether the distributor holds the security on the software.  Ownership of said security would most likely be handed to said owner.


Read the Steam Subscriber Agreement and any other internet-based distribution service like Amazon.com for music or Netflix for movies.  Once you download the goods you purchased once, their commitment officially ends.  They have no responsibility to provide access ever again, nor refund you for doing so.  That is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Seriously man, the point we are trying to make is that Valve is no saint (a greedy, money-driven corporation like the rest).  They hold the right to shut Steam down entirely and if they do, you're screwed out of all the games you purchased through that service.  It really is no more complex than that.



Really? 







C'mon. Look at his widdle cheeks


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

I honestly see them porting accounts over to another distribution service, such as EA's, or some other one. After teh Vivendi/Valve fiasco, I don't see Gabe letting so many customer's get screwed, to be honest.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

I think EA would have to buyout or merger for that to happen.  There's international laws against turning personal information over from one company to the next.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

Isn't EA Valve's publisher, after Vivendi?



> 'At EA Partners, our mandate is to seek out the world's top studios and game franchises, build partnerships, empower the development teams and help get these great games to more people in more countries than ever before. We consider Half-Life and Counter-Strike to be two of the best game franchises of all time,' said Tom Frisina, Vice President and General Manager, EA Partners. 'We could not be more excited to have the opportunity to help deliver these outstanding games to players around the globe.'
> 'EA is the worldwide leader in bringing best of breed games, for all platforms, to market,' said Gabe Newell, Valve's founder and president. 'Valve games have sold over 18 million units at retail since Half-Life shipped in November 1998. By combining EA's unparalleled operation structure and distribution channel with Valve's award-winning development teams and games community, we've established an awesome combination for delivering great products to console and PC gamers around the world.'



http://www.neoseeker.com/news/4779-ea-valves-new-friend/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Games are published on a case-by-case basis.  EA may publish the CD/DVD version in the USA while Vivendi publishes the CD/DVD version in Europe and Valve uses Steam for online distribution.  Developers that have the money to pick and choose who publishes what can go where they feel the potential customers are at.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought ViVendi had NO part of STEAM any more, as well as publishing...they are still printing discs in the UK? In either case, I'm sure that Valve would work something out...but truly, the chances of Vavle disappearing are slim-none at best, IMHO.

But you are right.

As it is, if the Valve servers go offline(as they have in the past), STEAM stops working. I do hold alot of respect for the guys at Valve...they'll figure something out, if they haven't already...I'm pretty sure they didn't even lay off anyone recently, due to recession, so they gotta be pretty well off financially...and according to Lombardi, they'd sell if the offer was right.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Seriously man, the point we are trying to make is that Valve is no saint (a greedy, money-driven corporation like the rest).  They hold the right to shut Steam down entirely and if they do, you're screwed out of all the games you purchased through that service.  It really is no more complex than that.



And the point I've made is you are in fact not screwed if Valve shuts down if you made the propper backups. You and cadaveca both are a couple of "chicken littles".



cadaveca said:


> Seriously, I'd like to know when Steam changed from 30 days offline, if that's the case...from what the STEAM page says now, you simply have to go into offline mode while online...
> 
> 
> Hmm...some investigation will take place...I'll put the client on one of my crunchers and see what happens...possibly the 30-day expiry is when you start without a connection...


Wait. You said before that you already did this. 


cadaveca said:


> No, it wouldnt.`the data needed is already there...when you start STEAM without an connection, it goes to offline mode. That mode is valid for 720 hours only.
> 
> I`ve read the whole thread, and I also have encountered this myself.
> 
> ...





cadaveca said:


> ...which I did.
> 
> Here`s the error you get:


So which is it? Did you or did you not disconnect from steam for 30 plus days?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You dont need a internet connection to use steam games once they have been downloaded. Its no different than owning a disk. What don't you understand man?!



No, but you do need to login steam to put it in offline mode as  seen that is not default what happens when you reinstall the OS.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You still require Steam software and Steam software requires user accounts which are the sole property of Valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dude just for fun unplug you isp and load steam .......It will ask if you want to run in offline mode.Only downside to this is that you can not load say MW2 from DVD.I forgot to mention remember way back in 04 when Half Life 2 came out ,I still have that game from 04 installed on my D:\ drive and i never backup my games.Also If you have no ISP and install steam back to your D:\ drive it will load and let you play in offline mode all games will still work.

 Originally Posted by cadaveca  View Post
No, it wouldnt.`the data needed is already there...when you start STEAM without an connection, it goes to offline mode. That mode is valid for 720 hours only.<<<<<BULL SHIT I was offline mode for 3 and a half months buddy complete utter BULL You get my cow patty award today .

I


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2009)

AsRock said:


> No, but you do need to login steam to put it in offline mode as  seen that is not default what happens when you reinstall the OS.



No you don't. If it doesn't pick up a connection it automatically goes into offline mode.


----------



## wiak (Dec 23, 2009)

zithe said:


> This is one of those reasons why steam exists http://store.steampowered.com/app/13210/


http://store.steampowered.com/app/220/ & http://store.steampowered.com/sub/469/
that is the REAL reason why Steam exist 

btw there is a steam holiday sale going on NOW


----------



## AsRock (Dec 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No you don't. If it doesn't pick up a connection it automatically goes into offline mode.



Thats only if you save your e-mail and password on your system though. Which is fine i guess but it does higher the risk of account theft.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 23, 2009)

One downside to Steam is that you sign an agreement that says you can't transfer your games to anyone else.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So which is it? Did you or did you not disconnect from steam for 30 plus days?




I did disconnect one of my machines(I have many). And then started STEAM with no internet connected. 30 days later, STEAM stopped working, and gave the error I listed. As well, one friend took his laptop to Kahzakstan, and before he got home(6 weeks), STEAM stopped working. Another friend works in Iraq, and had the same issues.

Starting STEAM without a connection, and starting STEAM in offline mode with a connection are two different things.

I read through the STEAM client update notes all the way back to 2005. There's no mention of them changing the tickets, until Sept 2009.

It's more than possible they have changed things, however, the last time I tried, 30 days was all ya got.


Now, there's this whole issue of backups. Just 3 days ago, I reinstalled my OS, and had both DVD backups(42 dvds, for me, I have well over 100 games on STEAM), and a copy of my entire STEAM folder on a HDD(225GB).

"Restoring" from backups......still downloaded approx 50% of the game data. Took two full days for all the games to be playable.

But, just copying the folder over, everything worked after STEAM connected.

I think, next time, I'll try going into offline mode, then copying the folder back over, and we'll see what happens.





H82LUZ73 said:


> BULL SHIT I was offline mode for 3 and a half months buddy complete utter BULL You get my cow patty award today .



Are you 12, or what? Your choice of language is pretty immature. That's what happened for me and two others. Admittedly, this was well over a year ago, but that's how it worked.

You know that STEAM deals with games differently depending on region, right?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 23, 2009)

well i think they both have benefits and all this talk of steam dying just isn't going to happen ( although they might give someone here a 4 week holiday for suggesting such nonsense  )
take this for instance (this is genuine) not made up! i have in the past purchased 3 games of a friend (max payne ,call of duty and another i can't remember,  now each of these games seemed to install, but when i tried to run them they would often just go back into windows (and yes i did patch them all) 
then recently i managed to "get them again" from somewhere and guess what ,"they all work" so i guess i had dead sector games discs and it wasn't windows fault after all 
so my point well discs "some discs" are ok and will last for years, but some will loose disc integrity and die,and as far as i know you can download as many times as you like of steam, so the two formats have pluses and minuses




Soylent Joe said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyway how dare you use my picture


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 23, 2009)

dang all this talk about steam made me join and buy two games Braid and Defense Grid The Awakening for only $2.50 each some great deals, i reallly love indie games much more than big companies games i dont know why there just more fun


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 23, 2009)

that's because indie games are crafted out of love.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 23, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> I did disconnect one of my machines(I have many). And then started STEAM with no internet connected. 30 days later, STEAM stopped working, and gave the error I listed. As well, one friend took his laptop to Kahzakstan, and before he got home(6 weeks), STEAM stopped working. Another friend works in Iraq, and had the same issues.
> 
> Starting STEAM without a connection, and starting STEAM in offline mode with a connection are two different things.
> 
> ...



How come you think there is 30 day offline mode put us to this link info you have read please.To me it is Bull from your way of saying it,I mean if Valve was to get these guys to spend $60 on a game and there so called Steam servers go down. or some of my mates at A2gaming run offline mode for privacy.Valve has no right to shut your accounts in offline or time bomb it.Try it and you will see there is no time limit in offline mode.


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know about some of you but I can go right into my steamapps folder and find the .exe's for most of my games. Most of them work when you double click them. Steam doesn't even launch. I've also played many games on Steam with no internet connection at all.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> How come you think there is 30 day offline mode put us to this link info you have read please.To me it is Bull from your way of saying it,I mean if Valve was to get these guys to spend $60 on a game and there so called Steam servers go down. or some of my mates at A2gaming run offline mode for privacy.Valve has no right to shut your accounts in offline or time bomb it.Try it and you will see there is no time limit in offline mode.



Don't get me wrong, *my own personal experience was 30 days*. No link to be had...that's how it worked for us. It's more than possible something on my system caused an issue, but given that my two friends had the same problem at the same time, I assumed this to be how it is. For all I know, it's just a Canadian thing, or maybe, they've changed how it works, but that's MY experience with offline mode. You want proof? LOL...you calling me a liar?

LoL. Come to my door and say that in person, and I'll fix that misconception for you. Like really...why would I lie about it? Does that even make sense?

I agree it doesn't make much sense to cut anyone off, but really, when I have 24/7 internet, why would I really care about the offline mode?

I mean really dude...check the STEAM website for my username, you'll see I've been running STEAM since the start. And yes, I have multiple accounts....lol.

In the beginning, even, there were multiple games that did not work in offline mode at all, Dark Messiah, for instance(however, it works just fine now).

So, while things may be different now than when I last tried, there's no need for foul language...I couldn't even tell you whne in the past 5 years I tried offline mode last...



> ■Fixed offline mode failing after not connecting to Steam for more than a month



LoL. that was a LONG time ago they fixed it, apparantly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Don't get me wrong, *my own personal experience was 30 days*. No link to be had...that's how it worked for us. It's more than possible something on my system caused an issue, but given that my two friends had the same problem at the same time, I assumed this to be how it is. For all I know, it's just a Canadian thing, or maybe, they've changed how it works, but that's MY experience with offline mode. You want proof? LOL...you calling me a liar?
> 
> LoL. Come to my door and say that in person, and I'll fix that misconception for you. Like really...why would I lie about it? Does that even make sense?
> 
> ...











erocker said:


> I don't know about some of you but I can go right into my steamapps folder and find the .exe's for most of my games. Most of them work when you double click them. Steam doesn't even launch. I've also played many games on Steam with no internet connection at all.



I wasn't even going there. I was having to much fun with the chicken little theories.


----------



## human_error (Dec 24, 2009)

well i was about to come into here and sing steam's praises as i've never had problems and enjoy buying indie games from steam (or steam sale priced games). I only get DVD copies if i plan to buy the game beforehand and really can't wait the few hours of download time.

But then i just bought world in conflict from steam and my account's bugged  - my money went out through paypal but steam's saying "#youraccount_pending" for the game and now i can't seem to access the steam websites  Oh well when it works steam is brilliant, but small issues like not being able to connect to steam can be a problem for the inpatient.

**edit**

and now my purchase has finally gone through after trying to re-buy it a couple of times to get it to check for recent purchases - must have missed the paypal confirmation signal when i purchased it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2009)

I've had nothing but problems with Steam in the last two days.  Luckily, the only two games I have for it are freebies that came with hardware.


Edit: Note to self: I moved Dirt 2 and Stormrise out of the Steam directory and uninstalled Steam on the date of this posting.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 24, 2009)

Despite what some may or may not like, digital distribution is bound to be the only means of "owning" digital content, in the next 5-10 years.


Legal issues aside, it's a lot more confortable to buy a game from Steam, D2D or Impulse than going to a videogame store - if the person has a decent Internet connection.
Steam keeps everything updated, lets me play the games wherever I want, as long as I log-in. I can even carry all my steam installations in a portable hard drive and play them in any computer, just by running the steam executable. 
It's great, a lot better than carrying DVDs and having to install in a computer (in recent +12GB games, we have to wait more than 45 minutes just for the game to install, and we have to change DVDs in the process, etc).



If Steam suddenly disappears (won't happen, the videogame industry itself wouldn't let that happen), I'll just crack the games I have in the hard-drive and play them anyway. 
There's no defined law stopping me from doing that, and I bought the right to play the game anyways. No court would ever find me guilty for cracking a game I bought (they would be too busy punishing the guys who pirate games anyways).


Yeah, maybe we should be sorry about our local retailers, but everyone has to move on sooner or later. Throughout history, there are hundreds of jobs that disappeared due to technological advances, this will be no different.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Throughout history, there are hundreds of jobs that disappeared due to technological advances, this will be no different.



Except hand lotions. They advance all the time but nothing beats shampoo for a fappin'.


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 24, 2009)

No chance.....Soap down the japs eye is uncomfortable at best...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> No chance.....Soap down the japs eye is uncomfortable at best...



 That was your thousandth post on TPU. You'll do fine here.


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aw shucks, and a new shiny star too, ta!


----------



## Polarman (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't use Steam but i do use Gamersgate for some online game purchases.

If the game is under 4 GB i don't mind the downloading it and putting it on a dvd. But for bigger games, i prefer a retail boxed version.

Some games like exemple "The Witcher Enhanced Edition" has so much content inside the box that you would miss out if you got the online version only.

I have old boxed game on my bookshelf that are incredbly rare and impossible to replace if they were damaged. I'm always extra carefull when i handle any cd's.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Despite what some may or may not like, digital distribution is bound to be the only means of "owning" digital content, in the next 5-10 years.
> 
> 
> Legal issues aside, it's a lot more confortable to buy a game from Steam, D2D or Impulse than going to a videogame store - if the person has a decent Internet connection.
> ...


I completely disagree.  When I go buy a disk, everything I need to run the game is guaranteed to be on that disk.  There is no wait time and there is no risk of corruption or handshakes under the table (Internet) and backroom deals validating or denying you access to the software you own.  By using digital distribution, you are welcoming a corporation on to your personal computer--I have a *serious* problem with that.  You no longer own a copy of the software--you own only a key and are granted temporary access to the copy of the software.  You don't have a game, you only own no more than 25 letters and numbers.

If retail packaging ever goes the way of the dodo, most of those potential customers (including me) will resort to pirate copy only.  There are way too many issues and uncertainties with downloads.  Not to mention all the hard drive space wasted for install + backup.


Edit: For the record, it is illegal to circumvent copyright protection in the USA as per the DMCA unless you are a registered library.  If a lawsuit were filed against you, that would not stand in your defense.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 25, 2009)

ok... my 2p....
I buy a game to play and enjoy....
I download it, buy a CD... dosent matter as broadband is fast etc....
Generally I play a game for a few days, finish it and im done... never to be played again.

If its good, Ill play it for a year or two..... but allowing a corporation access to my pc etc... c'mon... even if that were the case the amount of times that I reformat my rig every year would screw that up.... end of the day theres different types of consumers.... similar to the old DJ vinyl vs CD debate in a way I guess... I'll buy a download or a physical copy... to me the only difference is downloading takes longer, but then again waiting to go out to a shop, drive back with the game and install can take just as long 

Honestly, who here plays every single game that theyve bouhgt in the last 5 years or even has them installed and used on a regular basis... surely its like buying a DVD in a way... you use it, get your moneys worth and its a good memory?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

At least you can sell/trade a non-registered CD/DVD to be put towards a new game.  You can't sell your digital download legally.  They are completely different commodities: one has a corporate noose around it and the other is a legitimate product protected by FTC regulations.  The choice is obvious.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 25, 2009)

youre completely right... though ive never sold a game in my life... and throw away countless CD's so perhaps its a case of what type of market will like to buy downloads for convenience sake and what share of the market will stick with physical


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

I think both will exist for the foreseeable future.  I'll stick to physical unless it is free (meaning I have nothing to lose).


----------



## wiak (Dec 25, 2009)

1. Steam is great for benchmarking
2. Steam is great if you have limited space like a dorm room
3. Steam is great for the road worrior (laptop/lan partys)
4. Steam is great for autopatching
5. Steam is great way to find friends
6. Steam is way better than EA Downloader and other online stores
7. Steam is great because of that it does not include crappy DRM, and will allow you to install your game on any computer you got steam on, as in no install limit, exept you have to be logged in on the computer, just like your email 
8. Steam allows you to backup your games to CD/DVD or Harddrive
9. Steam allows offline mode so you can play you games offline


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 27, 2009)

wiak said:


> 1. Steam is great for benchmarking
> 2. Steam is great if you have limited space like a dorm room
> 3. Steam is great for the road worrior (laptop/lan partys)
> 4. Steam is great for autopatching
> ...





hahah nice steam fan lol


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 27, 2009)

amd what's wrong with being a Steam fan??


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 27, 2009)

heaven~lord said:


> yup i know i got steam games but i wondered was their any diff because i hav seen lot people looking for games in cds etc but not steam :|
> does price of steam is more than orignal cd of game



There are those who like having the cases and books also. Sometimes they are bought on disk and play through steam anyway. I had that when I bought Day of Defeat, then Half-life 2 and just had it happen with MW2.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 27, 2009)

wiak said:


> 1. Steam is great for benchmarking
> 2. Steam is great if you have limited space like a dorm room
> 3. Steam is great for the road worrior (laptop/lan partys)
> 4. Steam is great for autopatching
> ...



There is nothing wrong with Steam. I like it. It has far fewer glitches then the games I have to patch all the time. Modern Warfare 2 doesn't allow you to play offline though. No dedicated servers so you wouldn't be able to LAN it any way. Bastards


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 27, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> amd what's wrong with being a Steam fan??



na na nothing wrong bro
m also steam user only
check my sig for proof
i get steam games on lot discounts


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2009)

heaven~lord said:


> na na nothing wrong bro
> m also steam user only
> check my sig for proof
> i get steam games on lot discounts



we dont allow advertising outside of the B/S/T forums. please remove that from your sig.


----------

